# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Πυρκαγιά στο Pearl of Scandinavia

## Appia_1978

Φωτιά ξέσπασε τα ξημερώματα στο Pearl of Scandinavia της DFDS, καθοδόν από Όσλο για Κοπεγχάγη. Αυτή την ώρα που γράφω, η φωτιά φαίνεται να έχει τεθεί υπό έλεγχο ή έχει ήδη σβήσει και το πλοίο κατευθύνεται προς την Κοπεγχάγη. Η φωτιά είχε ξεσπάσει στο γκαράζ του πλοίου.

Link:

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8136797.ab

Υ.Γ.: Εάν είχαν ξεσπάσει δύο συνεχόμενες φωτιές σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα σε Ελληνικά πλοία, θα μας κατηγορούσανε σε όλη την Ευρώπη πάλι, για τα δήθεν παλαιά και αναξιόπιστα πλοία μας ...... Αλλά έτσι είναι, είμαστε το κλωτσοσκούφι της ηπείρου ......

----------


## Apostolos

Και όχι μόνο 2 απλές φωτιές αλλα και στην ίδια εταιρία!

----------


## Appia_1978

Μα Απόστολε,

αυτοί είναι Ευρωπαίοι και εμείς είμαστε ... δεν ξέρω για τι μας έχουνε  :Wink: 

Τελικά η φωτιά σβήστηκε με τα ιδία μέσα του πλοίου. Πρέπει να καήκανε και μερικά αυτοκίνητα. Φημολογείται, ότι η φωτιά άρχισε από τη ρυμούλκα ενός βαν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορούμε να δουμε το πόρισμα από τη διερεύνηση. Η φωτιά άρχισε από ενα ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο που φορτιζόταν από την παροζ΄ή του βαποριού. Εντυπωσιακό ειναι ότι παρόλο που δουλευε το σπρίνκλερ κι έσβησε την κύρια φωτιά έιχαν μέινει εστιες που τις έσβησαν ειδικευμένοι πυροσβέστες που κατέβηκαν στο βαπόρι με ελικόπτερο.

----------


## Apostolos

Το ρεπόρτο που ανέβασες είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό και ιδιαίτερα σήμερα που ψάχνουμε αιτίες και ενέργειες του ατυχήματος στο Norman Atlantic. Στο Pearl of Scandinavia βλέπουμε το πόσο οργανωμένο ήταν το πλήρωμα αλλά και πόσο εύκολα μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί φωτιά σε ένα επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό γραμμής. Η ποικιλία των καταστάσεων και των κινδύνων που καλούνται να αντιμετωπίσουν τα πληρώματα είναι μεγάλη και θα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι επιτέλους ώστε το πλήρωμα να μπορεί εγκαλούμενο τους νόμους να επιτρέπει ή μη την φόρτωση ή όχι οχημάτων που μπορεί να προξενήσουν φωτιά.
Το θέμα με τα καλώδια στα γκαραζ θα πρέπει να συζητηθεί από την βάση του. Τα καλώδια θα πρέπει να είναι πιστοποιημένα και ελεγμένα (όπως πχ γίνονται με τις αιχμάσεις) και να οχήματα που συνδέονται με το πλοίο να είναι ελεγμένα και πιστοποιημένα. Τώρα θα μου πεις στην Ελλάδα που επικρατεί η ρεμούλα και ο χρηματισμός τι σόι πιστοποίηση και ποιος θα την κάνει, εγώ θα απαντώ ότι οι νηογνώμονες θα πρέπει να πιστοποιούν τα φορτία. Δύσκολα πράγματα αλλά έτσι είναι...

----------

